# 2018 display



## muppetloaf (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Im tim from UK - really love halloween and although we are in no way as big into it as those in USA we are catching on slowly 

This was my display last year and I really love projections, so much so that I may try and concentrate on that.......i do have a problem though that last years files for singinging pumkins were on my pc that crashed and now I cant recover hard drive.....anywhere that may be selling these again or anyone can help be appreciated!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Tim ... Welcome aboard! AtmosFX.com may have what you're looking for. It's where I got my projection pieces. (Doing Ghosts this year)

Have fun, spread the word, and keep us posted! (Oh, and backup your drive!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the fourm, muppet!

Atmosfx.com has some projections designed for singing and story-telling jack-o-lanterns. Check the individual ones that are listed as "pumpkin prop":

https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/jack-o-lantern-jamboree


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really like your singing pumpkins and your overall use of color lighting, nice display


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome from another newbie! Your singing pumpkins are great. I love the song. Coming from a place where Halloween is not so big, your display is HUGE. I bet that people really enjoy it. As others have said there is AtmosFX there is also Spectral Illusions.


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Muppetloaf, I found your files for your pumpkins. Here it is on YouTube 



 The website is thesingingpumpkin.com

I hope that this helps.


----------

